# Add level 5.2 to NVENC encoder



## C-Dude (Aug 17, 2016)

Right now the options for video level using OBS studio NVENC encoder only goes up to level 5.1.

I would like to use level 5.2 for recording at 4k and 60fps as 5.1 is only capable of 4k and 31.7fps.


----------



## c3r1c3 (Aug 18, 2016)

What GPU do you have?

Also did you try the "Auto" option?


----------



## Boildown (Aug 18, 2016)

In OBS Classic, Auto mode always picked the right level (which it doesn't do for x264).  Is Auto worse in OBS Studio then?


----------



## C-Dude (Aug 18, 2016)

Boildown said:


> In OBS Classic, Auto mode always picked the right level (which it doesn't do for x264).  Is Auto worse in OBS Studio then?


Auto works, but I'd prefer to have it on the list anyway. Plus I prefer to record 1440p60 video at 5.2 anyway (it will record at 5.1 when set to auto)


----------



## Boildown (Aug 18, 2016)

There's really no downside to OBS's auto NVEnc behavior or upside to using a higher level than needed, but I'd agree that 5.2 should be manually selectable on principle anyways, because you never know when the Auto level picker might pick it incorrectly some day.


----------



## C-Dude (Aug 18, 2016)

c3r1c3 said:


> What GPU do you have?
> 
> Also did you try the "Auto" option?


Auto does work but the option is not available on the drop down menu


----------

